# Fuente sin voltajes, TV Smart EKT KL46SM064



## Urieluribe28 (May 25, 2020)

Buenas tardes, amigos quisiera pedir de su ayuda .tengo una smartv 46" que se apagó de repente . El modelo es kl46sm064
Al destaparla cheque el fusible y está en buen estado
Al revisar los demás componentes  tenía en corto MOSFET MDF4N60B, y por consiguiente 6 resistencias smd y un ci controlador de pwm.
 El punto aquí es que al reemplazar esos componentes no me llega ningún voltaje ala etapa secundaria de la fuente, ni los 5v de stand by


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2020)

¿Marca del TV?

Sube fotos claras de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas.

Revisa el voltaje de alimentación del oscilador que envía los pulsos al MOSFET que cambiaste, probablemente está kaput.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 25, 2020)

Hola amigo skynetronics la marca es ekt de 46 el modelo ya lo publique enseguida te mando la imagen el área marcada donde cambié los componentes antes mencionados así me llegó la fuente ya los reemplaze pero sigue sin enviarme voltaje de stand by
Te mando imagen de la fuente del lado opuesto para que me indiques cuál oscilador


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Se necesita foto ampliada en la parte que encerraste en naranjo.

¿Cuál es el número de parte del oscilador? 
¿Reviste que el pin VCC sea el correcto?

Debes revisar que todas los diodos y resistencias cercanas al oscilador sean correctas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 26, 2020)

Mira la imagen que te voy a mandar ahí es dónde quite el CI le7537r 6 resistencias y el MOSFET  pero un error mío lo hizo entrar en corto de nuevo y ya los retire para reemplazarlos pero colocándolos ahi si me llega voltaje al transformador  el problema es que en este transformador no me llega voltaje te enviaré la imagen en seguida  el que está marcado los patitas todo con rojo no me llega nada de voltaje y en los otros dos, solo donde marque los cuadritos rojos tengo voltaje los amarillos no


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Cuando vuelvas a poner el integrado (del cual no obtuve información en base al número que pusiste) y todas resistencias, debes comprobar que está recibiendo su voltaje de alimentación en forma correcta.

No basta con que llegue voltaje al transformador para que funcione, debes ver si el oscilador está funcionando bien y controlando el MOSFET correspondiente. La condición mínima es ver si está recibiendo VCC correctamente.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 26, 2020)

Mi puedes ayudar a indicarme cuál oscilador te refieres si es que lo ves en las imágenes enviadas. Gracias por tu gran ayuda y experiencia amigo ya que pues yo empiezo en el estudio de electrónica y tengo esta práctica para reparar está fuente gracias amigo espero tu respuesta


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Con "oscilador", me refiero al componente que va en el círculo rojo de la imagen adjunta (el de 6 pines). Debes especificar bien su numeración con una buena lupa para buscar alguna referencia del pinout y ver si está el voltaje de alimentación correctamente.

Te recomiendo que cuando subas fotos no pongas rectángulos tan gruesos porque dificulta ver la serigrafía del componente que estamos viendo.

Ojo, porque los voltajes no se miden en el chopper, allí se maneja alta frecuencia que puede dañar tu instrumento de medida.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 26, 2020)

El chopper es el que marque en amarillo verdad por qué tengo 3 transformadores una pequeño el otro que está junto al MOSFET y el que marque de amarillo amigo  enseguida te mando imagen del oscilador fue la única que encontré de hecho al comprarlo con ese número de serie lo encontré lo cheque perfectamente con la lupa y ese es el número amigo


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Cuando tengas las resistencias y el oscilador instalado, mide el voltaje en la pata 5 (VCC) de ese componente (U1).

La punta positiva del tester en la pata 5 y la negativa en el terminal negativo del condensador más grande, así se mide voltaje ahí. Indica qué valor de voltaje tienes y si dicho voltaje es estable u oscilante.

Mide con cuidado, el componente es pequeño y estás midiendo voltajes en el primario, toma las precauciones necesarias.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 26, 2020)

Tengo dos capacitores electrolíticos principales de cualquiera de los dos puedo tomar la pata negativa ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Sí, de cualquiera de los dos puedes tomar la pata negativa.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 26, 2020)

Esta misma semana los compro y los instalo amigo y te aviso el resultado muchas gracias por tu apoyo en unos días te comento lo sucedido gracias dios te bendiga


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 30, 2020)

Hola amigo skynetronics buen día mira ya coloque de nuevo el oscilador y cheque el voltaje de la pata negativa del condensador a la pata 5 vcc del oscilador y me llega un voltaje estable de 10.3 v amigo


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

¿Y sigues sin voltajes en el secundario? Se supone que al menos deberías tener los 5v de stand-by.

¿Junto con el oscilador cambiaste también esas 6 resistencias que tenían problemas?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 30, 2020)

Si amigo cambié las 6 resistencias el oscilador y el MOSFET MDF4N60B que también estaba en corto
Ain cambiando esos componentes no tengo los 5v de stand by como mínimo te comento estoy checando la fuente fuera de sus cargas amigo crees que ese sea el problema por qué en una ocasión tuve que puentear una fuente con una resistencias de 1k entre PS on y 5v
Amigo y ya al conectar toda la TV si desconecta el arnés que va de la fuente  a la main board de cualquier manera tengo que tengo los 5v o la.main board es la que manda ese pulso para tener presentes esos 5v de stand by?


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

La fuente tiene que estar *sola* en tu banco de trabajo, sin ninguna otra placa conectada a ella. Ahora revisa si tienes los 5v.

Si no tienes los 5v, no sacas nada con puentear PS_ON con 5v, ya que primero te debes centrar en habilitar el voltaje stand-by. Sin ese voltaje la fuente no entrará en actividad.

Necesito que cumplas con 5 cosas:

1) Foto cercana y con buena resolución de donde está el oscilador U1 y los componentes cercanos a él. Por favor, *no pongas ningún rectángulo*.
2) Foto del conector de salida de la fuente por el lado de pistas para ver qué pines tiene (rectángulo café).
3) Toma una buena lupa y ve qué número tiene el integrado de la fuente principal encerrado en el recuadro azul.
4) Tengo claro que te falló el MOSFET MDF4N60B, pero ¿el MOSFET que usaste como reemplazo tiene el mismo número? Si tiene otra numeración, indícala por acá.
5) Necesito que me muestres en qué puntos estás midiendo los 5v de stand-by (sube una foto y me indicas con flechas o puntos dónde pones el terminal positivo y negativo del tester).


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 30, 2020)

1) aquí está el U1 Y  sus componentes cercanos a el 
Foto del conector de la salida de la fuente 
3) El número del integrado del cuadro azul es L6562A
El MOSFET que utilize como reemplazo tiene la misma numeracion que el anterior
Aquí te marco los puntos donde checo los 5v en ninguno de estos puntos tengo alguna lectura


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

No me confirmaste si los 5v los trataste de medir con la fuente sola.

Revisa todos los componentes cercanos a U1 (diodos, resistencias, transistores, etc). 

Insisto en que deberías al menos en tener los 5v de stand-by. Si no los tienes, puede ser por.

1) Alguna soldadura en mal estado 
2) Que el oscilador que te vendieron para instalar en U1 no sea el reemplazo del original
3) Que algún componente cercano a U1 esté defectuoso y por eso no esté oscilando
4) Que tengas algún problema en el chopper (es raro, pero puede fallar y de hecho, me ha ocurrido), sobre todo en estas fuentes chinas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 30, 2020)

Pues en el oscilador que.compre es la misma serigrafía en el componente únicamente cambia el fabricante amigo pero seguiré revisando los componenetes que  tiene a sus alrededor  solo hay algo que si desconozco un poco como has checado que tú chopper está dañado comentabas que ya te ha pasado que si falla ?
Cómo puedo checar mi chopper amigo ? No sé si me puedas apoyar indicándome que pines checar para saber el estado del chopper por qué ya revise la mayoría de componenetes que tiene el u1 a su alrededor y está bien pero los repasare de nuevo solo quisiera checar el chopper


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Se comprueba muy en general, midiendo la resistencia de los bobinados. 

Si está OK, tiene que medir baja resistencia. A veces los bobinados se abren internamente.

Te dejo un esquemático de una fuente que me tocó revisar una vez, era de un TV Sharp de 42'' que le falló el integrado de la etapa stand-by, pero después de cambiarlo me seguía sin entregar el voltaje. Entre el pin 1 y 3 del chopper había baja resistencia. Entre el 1 y 2, resistencia infinita (OL) y entre 2 y 3 también resistencia infinita. La raya roja representa que el bobinado se abrió. Cuando la comparé con una fuente operativa, las mediciones de resistencia entre los pines 1, 2 y 3 siempre eran bajas.

De todas formas, esa es una falla que se ve de forma muy poco usual en las fuentes, pero la electrónica frecuentemente rompe las reglas de la lógica.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 30, 2020)

Voy a revisarlo amigo muchas gracias


----------



## skynetronics (May 31, 2020)

A todo esto, sigues sin confirmarme que estás midiendo el voltaje con la fuente sola (sin ninguna otra placa conectada a ella).

Lo otro, el punto en el que debes medir voltaje es en el pin +5VSB (ver foto con punto rojo y negro para medir voltaje ahí).

Los pines de +5v no sirven, ya que probablemente esos se habilitan después de la orden de encendido.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Muy bien en un momento lo reviso así tal como me dices y te comento gracias amigo skynetronics buen día


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Amigo ya conecte nuevamente  la fuente para checar los voltajes las flechas que te marco con rojo en todos esos puntos me marca ya los 5v también en el conector de salida en el pin 6 que dice 5vstb ahí tengo los 5v  en las flechas verdes en esos puntos  me llegan 12v  y en las flechas amarillas en esos puntos me llegan 26v y los que te encerré con azul esos no me llega ningún voltaje ahí 
Una ves ya que desconecte la fuente estos voltajes que te marca se quedan estáticos no se descargan estos capacitores siguen en 12v y 25-26v es normal ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 31, 2020)

En realidad importa más que ver los voltajes en los cátodos de los diodos o los condensadores, me interesa más si los tienes en el conector de salida de acuerdo a la serigrafía que allí sale.

Me imagino que los voltajes te aparecieron cuando simulaste la orden de encendido, ¿verdad? (juntar 5VSB con PS/ON a través de una resistencia de 1K y *con la mainboard desconectada de la fuente*). 

Si los voltajes de 5v, 12v y 24v aparecieron después de la orden de encendido, entonces la fuente estaría operando bien.

Los condensadores almacenan carga que puede mantenerse en los condensadores por varios minutos, yo no me preocuparía de eso.

Nunca me contestaste si las pruebas al principio las hacías con la fuente sola o conectada a la main. Si quieres información, tienes que reportar lo que se te pide.

Saludos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Si hice la prueba con la fuente sola 
Solo conecte la fuente y cheque en gnd con 5vsb y me salían los 5 v en el conector de salida es el único voltaje que tengo al momento los 12v y los 24 aparecen pero en los condensadores no aparecen en el conector de salida de hecho te marque algunos condensadores que no me llega ningún voltaje a ellos bueno te comento ya al checar que tenía los 5v de stand by procedí a conectar la fuente en conjunto con sus cargas la main y los leds me enciendo al fin el led stand by la encendí y encendió sin problema pero alcabo de unos segundos se apagó de nuevo y no se encendió de nuevo el led   y el las bocinas se escucha un sonido como tok tok muy pequeño y hasta que deja de hacer ese sonido vuelve a encender el led satand by al darle la orden de encendido cambia a verde y no enciende pero inmediatamente se apaga de nuevo amigo ?
Amigo limpie todo correctamente para que esté libre de polvo todo y lo conecte de nuevo y encendió normal duro como 5segundos y algo trono y mira a qué crees que se deba se volvieron a quemar los mismos componentes  el oscilador las resistencia y el MOSFET


----------



## skynetronics (May 31, 2020)

Lo que pasó fue porque no sigues instrucciones, y antes de ponerse a conectar las cargas (mainboard y demás) tienes que estar 100% seguro que la fuente está OK y luego comprobarla con alguna carga dummy (ampolleta de 12v x 21w), ya que a lo mejor la fuente con una ampolleta como carga te funciona bien, pero al conectar la mainboard te falla la fuente, porque la mainboard puede estar con algún problema que termina saturando la fuente.

Tenías que por ahora trabajar con la fuente sola para seguir comprobando el funcionamiento, pero decidiste conectar todas las cargas antes de que te lo recomendara y ahí están los resultados.

Si ahora quieres empezar de 0, espero que cumplas con lo que se te dice, amigo. 

Si quieres ayuda, tienes que seguir instrucciones. Saludos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Muy bien una disculpa voy a reemplazar de nuevo los componentes y te aviso cuando estén listos para checar voltajes y seguir tus instrucciones amigo disculpa
Que me recomiendas hacer al momento amigo reemplazar únicamente los componenetes para seguir instrucciones ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 31, 2020)

No hay problema, lo más probable es que te falló el MOSFET y y las resistencias del terminal Source, que claramente se ven quemadas.

Esperemos que U1 no se haya visto afectado y que no tengas que volver a cambiarlo.

Por ahora tienes que cambiar el MOSFET y las resistencias; volver a comprobar que tengas aproximadamente 10v en el pin 5 de U1 y que tengas 5VSB en el conector de salida del secundario.

Cuando llegues a esa condición, me escribes y vemos cómo seguir. Suerte.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 31, 2020)

Si de hecho entro en corto el U1 pero no importa lo reemplazare junto al MOSFET y las resistencias te digo se escuchó como un pequeña explosión y fueron estos componentes pero los reemplazo y te escribo amigo saludos y excelente semana 👍


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 7, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> No hay problema, lo más probable es que te falló el MOSFET y y las resistencias del terminal Source, que claramente se ven quemadas.
> 
> Esperemos que U1 no se haya visto afectado y que no tengas que volver a cambiarlo.
> 
> ...


*¿*Qu*é* tal*, *amigo*?* *B*uena tarde*,* espero te encuentres bien*.
M*ira*,* ya reempla*cé* los compone*n*tes dañado*s, *chequ*é* los voltajes que me indicaste y en el U1 tengo 10*V* y los 5VSB


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 7, 2020)

Bien, ahora sigue al pie de la letra este procedimiento. 

*Importante: Trabajar con la fuente sola, sin ninguna tarjeta conectada a la fuente*.

1) En las condiciones actuales debes asegurarte que sólo tengas el voltaje de +5VSB (no debes tener ni los +5v, +12v ni +24v). Si se cumple todo OK, desenchufa la fuente.
2) Unirás a través de una resistencia de 1K el pin PS/ON y +5VSB
3) Al hacer eso se habilitarán las salidas de +5v, +12v y +24v
4) Cuando te asegures que están todos los voltajes OK, desenchufa la fuente de la red eléctrica *sin sacar la resistencia de 1K que usaste en el paso 2*.
5) En la salida de +12v en referencia a GND conectarás una ampolleta de vehículo de 12v x 21w
6) En la salida de +24v en referencia a GND conectarás en serie dos ampolletas de vehículo de 12v x 21w
7) Enchufarás la fuente y verás que las ampolletas que conectaste como cargas se iluminarán. Con ello medirás los voltajes y la dejarás funcionando al menos 5 minutos notando que no hayan alteraciones significativas en el voltaje.

Si en todos los pasos anteriores la fuente no presentó anomalías y entregó todos sus voltajes en forma correcta, entonces la fuente estaría funcionando bien y tendrás que enfocarte en la mainboard, ya que probablemente la falla la tendrás allí.

Anota los voltajes según los pasos y detalla las pruebas que hiciste.

*PD: Terminadas todas las pruebas, no olvides desconectar la resistencia de 1K que usaste.*


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok amigo mañana mismo comprare las ampolletas por qué no cuento con ellas mañana mismo las compro y realizó el procedimiento  muchas gracias
Me quedo una conectando la fuente y las ampolletas encienden como carga que voltaje necesito medir únicamente los del conector de salida o los componenetes en general?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 7, 2020)

Basta con los voltajes del conector de salida, ya que nos interesa ver si la fuente ahora sí entrega los voltajes correctamente con una carga (en este caso las ampolletas) conectada.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok muy bien trataré de conseguir rápido las ampolletas solo para realizar las pruebas ya que las cotize para comprarlas y salen muy caras pero en cuanto realize la prueba te indico amigo y te comento si salieron correctamente los voltajes de 5v 12v y 24 gracias amigo
Es recomendable conectar la fuente con un bombillo en serie para proteger los elementos electrónicos o si es que el problema esta en la fuente ?

Amigo skynetronics una pregunta más amigo forzosamente tienen que ser ampolleta para auto o lo importante es el voltaje que me comentas lo que pasa que cotize para comprar unas ampolletas las 3 que necesito pero salen demasiado caras si son necesariamente esas de auto me comentas para ver de qué manera las consigo amigo buen día


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 8, 2020)

No sé qué ampolletas serán las que cotizaste, pero al menos acá en mi país (Chile) son muy baratas. 

Se supone que con tener los voltajes de salida (incluso sin carga) muchos dan la fuente por descartada, pero lo ideal es probar la fuente con una carga dummy (como la ampolleta descrita).

Esto es necesario para poder descartar que no sea la fuente la que te está fallando al tener una carga conectada, ya que yo tengo la sospecha que la fuente ahora está OK, pero cuando le conectas la mainboard como carga (o quizás los leds) la fuente empieza a oscilar mal hasta el punto de quemarse. Esto lo comento porque ya me ha pasado antes.

Si es que fuera muy cara la ampolleta, entonces has todo el procedimiento pero omitiendo las partes donde le conectas la ampolleta. Recuerda que en cualquier caso debes trabajar con la fuente sola en tu banco de trabajo.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Es recomendable conectar la fuente con un bombillo en serie para proteger los elementos electrónicos o si es que el problema esta en la fuente ?



No, no uses bombillos en serie. Simplemente la fuente se conecta directo a la red eléctrica.

Si ya tienes la fuente entregando todos los voltajes (de +5, +12 y +24v), entonces déjala aparte, porque la fuente ya está cumpliendo su función.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 8, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> No sé qué ampolletas serán las que cotizaste, pero al menos acá en mi país (Chile) son muy baratas.
> 
> Se supone que con tener los voltajes de salida (incluso sin carga) muchos dan la fuente por descartada, pero lo ideal es probar la fuente con una carga dummy (como la ampolleta descrita).
> 
> ...


Muy bien hoy mismo realizo el puente con la resistencia de 1k y veo si me entrega los voltajes necesarios de cualquier manera sigo buscando las ampolletas para probarlo con carga por qué como dices para descartar verdaderamente que la carga que ocasiona la falla es la main board gracias buen fia


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 9, 2020)

Amigo encontre estás ampolletas me podrían servir


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 9, 2020)

Si son las típicas de auto, no hay problema. Dale nomás.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 9, 2020)

Amigo buena noche un favor me podrías indicar con este dibujo que te envío si están bien todas las conexiones listas para probar con carga la fuente ?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 9, 2020)

Sí, así tal cual.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 9, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Sí, así tal cual.


Ok gracias realizó la prueba y te comento gracias


----------



## frica (Jun 10, 2020)

Una duda de principiante. Esas ampolletas (en mi país se llaman bombillas) ¿las sueldas tal cual al lado positivo y negativo del casquillo de las ampolletas? ¿y el extremo del cable que se conecta en el conector va simplemente el cable o le pones algo en el extremo?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 10, 2020)

Al menos yo los soldo directo en los pad de soldadura, con la precaución de que no queden conductores haciendo un puente 😁.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 10, 2020)

Amigo skynetronics buen día ya realize la prueba de voltaje con la resistencia y me entrega los:
+5v
+11.8v
+23.2v
Esos voltajes son los que me llegan desde el conector mi pregunta es con ese voltaje es suficiente para continuar al paso siguiente ?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 10, 2020)

Esos voltajes están bien. Conecta las ampolletas y mide nuevamente los voltajes.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 10, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Esos voltajes están bien. Conecta las ampolletas y mide nuevamente los voltajes.


Muy bien te comento sin carga me llegan esos voltajes mencionados y desconecto la fuente pongo la carga conecto la fuente  y no encendieron las ampolletas medi el voltaje donde conecte la carga y está en 0v y si quitó nu camente la carga me llegan de nuevo sus 11.8 v


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 10, 2020)

Nunca me ha llegado a las manos una fuente Aoyuan como la que tienes, no sé si tendrán alguna protección especial, pero me hace ruido que no enciendan las ampolletas y que no tengas el voltaje de salida con la carga conectada, pero sí el voltaje sin la carga. 

Prueba solo la ampolleta de la línea de 12v (sin la de 24v). 

Después al revés. Prueba sólo las ampolletas en serie de la línea de 24v (sin la de 12v).

Postea los resultados.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 10, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Nunca me ha llegado a las manos una fuente Aoyuan como la que tienes, no sé si tendrán alguna protección especial, pero me hace ruido que no enciendan las ampolletas y que no tengas el voltaje de salida con la carga conectada, pero sí el voltaje sin la carga.
> 
> Prueba solo la ampolleta de la línea de 12v (sin la de 24v).
> 
> ...


Muy bien lo realizó en un instante y te comento
Amigo te comento ya realize la prueba y al conectar solo la carga  de +12v enciende sin problema y con el voltaje antes mencionado desconecto fuente quitó carga+12 y coloco carga +24 enchufo la.fuente y las ampolletas como que quieren encender pero no lo hacen e igual el voltaje quiere subir pero se corta lo hace intermitente


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya, nos enfocaremos en eso entonces para mañana teniendo la cabeza más fresca e ideas nuevas, jaja.

Descansa, amigo.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 10, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ya, nos enfocaremos en eso entonces para mañana teniendo la cabeza más fresca e ideas nuevas, jaja.
> 
> Descansa, amigo.


Muchas Gracias amigo igualmente descansa


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 11, 2020)

Como no tenemos mucha información técnica respecto de la fuente, quizás en su salida de 24v arroja una corriente de salida por debajo al que le demanda la carga que le estamos conectando (2 ampolletas de 12v x 21w).

Bajo ese supuesto y si no estoy mal, ese consumo de las 2 ampolletas son casi 3.5A. Podrías ver si en tu taller tienes algo que consuma 24v y una corriente digamos de 1 ó 1.5A como máximo e intentar conectarla nuevamente en la salida de 24v (sin conectar nada en la de 12v).


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 11, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Como no tenemos mucha información técnica respecto de la fuente, quizás en su salida de 24v arroja una corriente de salida por debajo al que le demanda la carga que le estamos conectando (2 ampolletas de 12v x 21w).
> 
> Bajo ese supuesto y si no estoy mal, ese consumo de las 2 ampolletas son casi 3.5A. Podrías ver si en tu taller tienes algo que consuma 24v y una corriente digamos de 1 ó 1.5A como máximo e intentar conectarla nuevamente en la salida de 24v (sin conectar nada en la de 12v).


Buenos días amigo. Voy a revisar si tengo algo de ese voltaje y amperaje, realizaré la  prueba y te comento amigo, gracias, buen día.

Amigo estoy buscando aún alguna carga con 24v y 1A te quería preguntar de cuántos watts se necesita o recomiendas?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Amigo buena tarde*,* quería hacerte una consulta*,* antes de encontrar éste foro busqué en algunos otros y apenas el día de hoy recibí la respuesta de un foro que decía que para poder poner una carga a los +24*V* podía hacer ésto*, *sinceramente confío plenamente en ti por eso quiero consultarte si ésto es correcto o no ya que todo lo que tú me indicas me ha resultado*, *solo para saber si ésto es verídico ya que me dijeron que ésto podía ponerlo como carga amigo ?
Ya busqué en mi taller y no tengo nada con ese tipo de voltaje*, *pudiera conseguir cualquier ampolleta con ese voltaje pero cuántos watts se necesitarían y amperaje*? ,* me dijiste que fuera 1 o 1.5A para mejor comprarlo amigo.


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 11, 2020)

También se puede hacer, aunque un led no te va a hacer un consumo muy significativo. Yo he probado leds con 12v a través de una resistencia de 1K y me funciona bien, así que con más voltaje (24v) el valor de la resistencia debería ser el doble (2,2K) según lo que te indican ahí.

Yo haría la prueba igual. Primero haz la prueba solo con la línea de 24v y el led con la resistencia que te recomiendan. Si te funciona bien, lo haces sumándole la de 12v con la carga que ya te funcionaba (la ampolleta).

Si está todo OK daremos la fuente por operativa (que yo creo que a estas alturas ya es así), pero mejor pecar de excesiva comprobación. Pero ojo, en ningún caso conectes la fuente al resto del TV, porque yo sospecho que debes enfocarte en la mainboard, pero primero terminemos de comprobar bien la fuente.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 11, 2020)

a ver si entendí amigo, hago la prueba tal y como me la recomendaron, si me funciona después le agrego la otra carga de +12v .
Y prueba la fuente con las dos cargas por último , ¿estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 11, 2020)

1) Probar solo la carga de 24v como te la recomendaron (sin la de 12v)
2) Si te funciona bien, probar la de 24v en conjunto con la de 12v.

Todo siempre con la fuente sola.

Recuerda que en caso que te iluminen las dos cargas, medir los voltajes y dejar funcionando todo al menos 5 minutos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 11, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> 1) Probar solo la carga de 24v como te la recomendaron (sin la de 12v)
> 2) Si te funciona bien, probar la de 24v en conjunto con la de 12v.
> 
> Todo siempre con la fuente sola.
> ...


Muy bien amigo,mañana mismo realizo esa prueba,ya que aún no cuento con la resistencia de 2.2k pruebo y posteo. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 15, 2020)

¡Buenas noches amigo skynetronics! Te comento, ya realize la prueba con el led y la carga de 12v ambas al mismo tiempo, 
Y encienden sin problemas lo dejé el tiempo que me comentaste,5minutos y funciona perfecto se oye un pequeño como zumbidito ¿Eso es normal? Es muy ligerito


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 16, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¡Buenas noches amigo skynetronics! Te comento, ya realize la prueba con el led y la carga de 12v ambas al mismo tiempo,
> Y encienden sin problemas lo dejé el tiempo que me comentaste,5minutos y funciona perfecto se oye un pequeño como zumbidito ¿Eso es normal? Es muy ligerito



Escuchar zumbidos agudos en la fuente es porque seguramente hay una frecuencia de oscilación baja o quizás sea un problema en la carga (es más probable lo primero que lo segundo).

Ese zumbido que dices tú, ¿no se escucha cuando está *sólo* la carga de 12v conectada? (la ampolleta).

Lo que es recomendable en todo caso, es que los condensadores chicos que van en el primario (los que filtran la alimentación de VCC para los integrados) los cambies por otros. Están encerrados en rojo.

Suponiendo que ese zumbido se deba a la carga en la línea de 24v (el led con la resistencia), trata de conseguirte otra carga para conectar allí.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Más bien sería lo que tú me comentas,que es por la oscilación por qué es casi inexistente necesito acercarme demasiado para apenas escucharlo, te comento ya dejé la fuente el tiempo que me comentaste y está más que claro, que la fuente está operativa ¿Que sigue amigo?
 ahí está la main board amigo por dónde empiezo ya medi lo básico diodos capacitores que procede ? Buen día


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 16, 2020)

Si ahora sientes ese zumbido con la fuente sola (sin estar conectada a la mainboard), no hay que descartar la fuente de plano tampoco. Las fuentes conmutadas en condiciones normales oscilan a una frecuencia que está fuera de nuestro alcance auditivo. Si podemos escuchar una fuente oscilando, es porque probablemente algo no está bien ahí.

Sigue las recomendaciones que te dí en el #61 al pie de la letra y reportas los resultados.

PD: Si el problema estuviera en la mainboard no puedo estar dando tips para que la repares, ya que para meterse en una mainboard hay que tener mucho estudio y conocimientos previos de cómo funciona esa tarjeta.

Lo que podrías hacer es intentar inyectarle los voltajes a la mainboard con una fuente externa para ver si te opera bien el TV. Evidentemente todas estas sugerencias, son bajo tu propio riesgo. Muchas veces la inyección externa de voltaje a una mainboard se suele hacer al principio para que cuando tienes una falla en la fuente, no estés días o semanas reparándola para que cuando lo hagas, te cerciores que también te falló la mainboard.

Suerte.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok cambiaré los filtros que me comentas y reporto resultados gracias cuánto es el aproximado en precio la reparación de una main board  en tu país?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 16, 2020)

No dije que sólo cambies los filtros, sino que además compruebes si ese zumbido desaparece al estar conectada sólo la carga de 12v (sin la de 24v conectada).

Respecto al costo de la reparación de la mainboard, depende del tipo de TV, pulgadas, calidad y rapidez de la reparación, etc. La norma general que al menos yo uso es que una reparación (independiente de cuál sea) bordee el 40% ó 50% de lo que cuesta el TV nuevo, para que así al cliente le salga a cuenta reparar el TV en vez de comprarse otro.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Muy 





skynetronics dijo:


> No dije que sólo cambies los filtros, sino que además compruebes si ese zumbido desaparece al estar conectada sólo la carga de 12v (sin la de 24v conectada).
> 
> Respecto al costo de la reparación de la mainboard, depende del tipo de TV, pulgadas, calidad y rapidez de la reparación, etc. La norma general que al menos yo uso es que una reparación (independiente de cuál sea) bordee el 40% ó 50% de lo que cuesta el TV nuevo, para que así al cliente le salga a cuenta reparar el TV en vez de comprarse otro.


Muy bien, reviso lo que comentas y posteo resultados  gracias amigo buen día


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Muy
> Muy bien, reviso lo que comentas y posteo resultados  gracias amigo buen día


En cuanto realize esa prueba.
 te comento ojalá y fuera la fuente ya que colo comenté desde un principio la falla enciende el televisor pero alcabo de unos segundos quema el mosfet,oscilador, y resistencias del primario ojalá y sea la fuente amigo realizare la prueba y a ver en qué más me puede ayudar gracias amigo buen día


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 17, 2020)

¡Amigo skynetronics buenas noches !  Te comento ya realize la prueba que me dijiste,aún no cambio ningún filtro,cheque únicamente la carga de 12v sin la de 24, y aún así se escucha ese pequeño zumbidito


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 17, 2020)

Lo más probable es que ese zumbido sea un indicador de que la fuente no está oscilando bien.

Lo ideal sería tener un diagrama para poder guiarse mejor, pero supongo que el LD7537 es el que se encarga de habilitar el voltaje de 5VSB y +5V y el L6562A es el que habilita los +12v y +24v. 

En principio no sabría decirte si esa oscilación mala por el zumbido es porque el L6562A está con algún problema o bien, algo aledaño a él. Dependerá de ti si quieres seguir intentando reparar la fuente o directamente cambiarla, pero si decides esto último, la idea sería asegurarte que con una fuente externa le inyectes los voltajes requeridos a la mainboard para asegurarte que está bien. No vaya a ser cosa que compres una fuente para cambiarla, y te des cuenta que tienes un problema en la otra placa también. 

Si quieres seguir intentando reparar la fuente para eliminarle el zumbido (que creo que es el problema) parte por cambiar los filtros chicos que te había comentado y los optoacopladores (siempre es una buena opción cambiarlos por si acaso).

Si ves que con ese cambio aún así persiste ese zumbido, podrías cambiar el L6562A. 

Demás está decir que revises y corrobores soldaduras ante falsos contactos. No sería la primera vez que la falla que nos hace romper la cabeza, es una estupidez, jaja.

Suerte y a no decaer. En la mayoría de los casos se optaría por cambiar la placa directamente, pero "atacar" la fuente de esta forma para intentar resolverla, es lo que nos da el aprendizaje más valioso como electrónicos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 17, 2020)

Muy bien no descartare la.fuwnte ya que con sus cargas originales,posiblemente y por la mala oscilación me provoque estos cortos en la etapa primaria ld7537 MOSFET y resistencias, pero comenzaré cambiando filtros y optoacopladores, y si eso no soluciona el problema optaré por cambiar el l6572A y comento resultado amigo.
Y una pregunta más amigo ¿que voltaje debo inyectarle a la main board ? He visto en la escuela en compañeros que ya están un poco más experimentados en el tema,que usan un spray que se hace hielo y le inyectan un voltaje a la main y con eso detectan el componente en mal estado,¿es esto algo bueno para detectar algún corto en la main? El punto es que voltaje se le aplica?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 17, 2020)

Lo del spray que se hace hielo es un localizador de fallas, se usa para descartar fallas por sobrecalentamiento de algún componente. Yo no creo que acá sea tu caso. El voltaje que inyectan a la main que hacen ellos, seguramente es para descartar algún componente en corto. Por lo general se hace con un poco de flux o simplemente se inyecta el voltaje de la zona donde se cree que está el corto hasta que el componente malo echa humo.

Tienes que estudiar harto más sobre el rubro de los TV, amigo. Trata de leer hartos foros y ver videos para aprender más rápido, porque cuando uno se pone a reparar, no hay que experimentar con teles de los clientes o tenerlos excesivamente esperando por desconocimiento propio.

Parte cambiando los filtro y opto, de ahí seguimos. Descansa.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 22, 2020)

hola buena noche amigo!!!! quisiera solicitar de tu ayuda,ya que no he conseguido los optoacopladores,y con el numero de serie que traen los opto encontre este datasheet.
y el segundo que te enviare fue el que busque en una tienda de electronica,solo que checando algunos datos,algunos no coinciden me puedes ayudar a saber si compro el segundo que te mandare ?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola, los optoacopladores que usa tu fuente son lo más estándar que hay. En cualquier cementerio de placas donde tengas fuentes de TV vas a encontrar esos optoacopladores. Sólo fíjate donde va el pin 1 en la placa (donde está encerrado en el círculo).

Su nomenclatura puede ser EL817, PC817, etc. Si los compras nuevos y ves que dice XX817 te va a servir.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 23, 2020)

hola buena noche amigo!!!! quisiera solicitar de tu ayuda,ya que no he conseguido los optoacopladores,y con el numero de serie que traen los opto encontre este datasheet.
y el segundo que te enviare fue el que busque en una tienda de electronica,solo que checando algunos datos,algunos no coinciden me puedes ayudar a saber si compro el segundo que te mandare ? buena noche espero tu respuesta


skynetronics dijo:


> Hola, los optoacopladores que usa tu fuente son lo más estándar que hay. En cualquier cementerio de placas donde tengas fuentes de TV vas a encontrar esos optoacopladores. Sólo fíjate donde va el pin 1 en la placa (donde está encerrado en el círculo).
> 
> Su nomenclatura puede ser EL817, PC817, etc. Si los compras nuevos y ves que dice XX817 te va a servir.


ok muchisimas gracias amigo


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 24, 2020)

amigo buenas noches!!!! disculpa la hora, te comento acerca del tema que tenemos , cambie filtros que me comentaste, y optoacopladores , pero aun se sigue escuchando ese tipo zumbido, desconecte las cargas y procedí a conectar la fuente,
 y se sigue eschucando pero demasiado imperceptible pero si me acerco demasiado si se alcanza a escuchar un poquito y te repito, con las cargas se escucha un poco mas fuerte


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 24, 2020)

Ese zumbido hay que hacerlo desaparecer, ya que probablemente ahí está el problema, dado que la fuente está oscilando mal. 

En el tema original del thread decía que esta fuente estaba sin los voltajes, que ahora sí los tienes, pero tenemos el detalle del zumbido.

Si ya cambiaste filtros chicos del primario + optoacopladores, sí así lo decides, podrías intentar cambiar el L6562A y ver qué cambio genera.

Igual revisa todo lo que está aledaño al L6562A (resistencias, diodos, etc).

Suerte.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jun 25, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ese zumbido hay que hacerlo desaparecer, ya que probablemente ahí está el problema, dado que la fuente está oscilando mal.
> 
> En el tema original del thread decía que esta fuente estaba sin los voltajes, que ahora sí los tienes, pero tenemos el detalle del zumbido.
> 
> ...


Muy bien amigo procederé  cambiar el l6562A y te comento me dices que no se tiene que escuchar en absoluto ningún tipo de ruido al estar conectada la fuente ?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 25, 2020)

Como te explicaba, los zumbidos no son normales en las fuentes conmutadas, ya que en principio oscilan a frecuencias que nuestro espectro auditivo no puede captar. El problema es que en algunas fuentes chinas por abaratar costos no aislan bien los núcleos de los transformadores, lo que también puede ocasionar zumbidos en las fuentes. 

Igual lee este mismo tema que se tocó en el foro. Ahí podrás sacar harta información útil para tu caso.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 3, 2020)

hola amigo buenas tardes siguiendo con el tema voy a cambiar el otro ci   L6562A para ver si esto soluciona lo del zumbido
amigo tengo una duda respecto a la falla que presenta mi tv y que aun no cuento con la suficiente experiencia,ya que apenas llevo un par de meses estudiando,esta falla en la etapa primaria si podría deberse a la main que estuviera dañada o este problema seria en la fuente ya que es la etapa primaria donde ocurre todo el problema saludos y buen día


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 3, 2020)

He visto casos donde la mainboard termine haciendo que falle la fuente. Puede que haya ocurrido acá o puede que no. No lo puedo saber a ciencia cierta, ya que comprenderás que no tengo el TV al frente mío.  

Hay que recordar que tu tema original era que la fuente no arrojaba voltajes, pero que ahora sí lo hace sólo que con el detalle del zumbido.

Puede que ese zumbido sea "normal" o quizás no. Al menos la clave es si tú recuerdas si en algún momento la fuente emitiera ese zumbido, porque si no lo recuerdas, entonces esa fuente no lo debe emitir.

Tendrás que agotar todas las instancias para evitar tener que cambiar la fuente completa.

Suerte.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 3, 2020)

no recuerdo que lo hiciera te digo únicamente al encender prendía de forma normal el tv, se apago y lo único que percibía que al apagarse ya no encendía el led stand by pero se escuchaba un tic toc en los altavoces como unas 5 veces aprox y al dejar de escucharse ese tic toc volvía a encender el led de stand by como si entrara en protección algo parecido


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 7, 2020)

buenas tardes amigo tambien lo que recuerdo es que al darle power para encender el tv se escucha como un zuuummm y encienden los leds no se si eso sea normal
cabao de revisar componentes de la main y encuentro dos capacitores que me marcan continuidad en ambos lados checare si desoldando un lado hacen lo mismo


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 7, 2020)

Quizás tengas un corto en la main amigo, recuerdo que comentabas que escuchabas una especie de chicharreo en los parlantes. 

Igual cuidado con las pruebas que haces, recuerda que aún tenemos la duda con el zumbido de la fuente como para conectarla a la main que quizás también tiene problema, jaja.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 7, 2020)

si entiendo por eso no he descartado la fuente  y si en efecto se escucha muy quedito un toco toc y parpadea un led que esta en la tarjetita que esta junto a la main y cuando deja de escucharse ese toc toc  vuelve a encender el led de stand by amigo tu sabes que voltaje le tiene que llegar al ci LB562A en vcc?


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 7, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> si entiendo por eso no he descartado la fuente  y si en efecto se escucha muy quedito un toco toc y parpadea un led que esta en la tarjetita que esta junto a la main y cuando deja de escucharse ese toc toc  vuelve a encender el led de stand by amigo tu sabes que voltaje le tiene que llegar al *ci LB562A* en vcc?



Tengamos claro que es *L6562A*, anótalo bien para pedirlo bien cuando lo vayas a comprar.

Lo esperable es que en el pin VCC tengas entre 10v y 15v, lo más probable que sean 12v. 

Lo recomendable, es que este voltaje lo midas *probando la fuente sola*, ya que primero debemos ver el tema del zumbido en la fuente y si lo podemos solucionar con el cambio del integrado.

Primero ve si ese voltaje VCC te aparece con tal solo enchufar la fuente a la red eléctrica. Si no lo tienes, entonces te debería aparecer mediante la simulación del pulso de encendido como ya lo sabes hacer con la resistencia de 1K.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 7, 2020)

aaa ok muy bien hare esa prueba para ver que pasa muchas gracias amigo
amigo una pregunta mas se que esta tarjeta triangular es la main board pero la otra tarjeta cuadradita?


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 7, 2020)

Pareciera ser el módulo WIFI + adaptador de red.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 7, 2020)

o ya ok amigo muchas gracias buena noche?


----------



## Chatovik (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola, si sirve de algo.
Si el compañero, al conectar la fuente en vacio no percibe zumbido y los voltajes estan, hasta ahi babaro,
pero
si le pone las cargas (ampoll) y, la misma empieza a zumbar,,,mmmm, esta se saliendo de de frecuencia por consumo,y,
se me ocurre, quizas , seria conveniente revisar la etapa de #regulación#, los dos opto ps1 ps2 y sus componentes,
asi como tambien el ic tl41, que es el que esta de la etapa cold, verificar que 2,5 volt en su gate.-
ojala sirva el aporte
sds


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 10, 2020)

Chatovik dijo:


> Hola, si sirve de algo.
> Si el compañero, al conectar la fuente en vacio no percibe zumbido y los voltajes estan, hasta ahi babaro,
> pero
> si le pone las cargas (ampoll) y, la misma empieza a zumbar,,,mmmm, esta se saliendo de de frecuencia por consumo,y,
> ...


Amigo de hecho si la conecto sin carga se escucha aún el zumbido pero claro es menos casi imperceptible  los dos optó ya los chilenos Solo no he verificado el tl41 que me comentas gracias por el aporte lo verificaré y este componente que me dices es así tl41 o tl431? Tengo duda amigo


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 10, 2020)

Lo que dice Chatovik es cierto. Se refiere al TL431, el zener programable que va con el opto.

Ese componente no se comprueba, ya que no te medirá como un transistor ni un semiconductor, cuando hay dudas, simplemente se cambia y se comprueba si hay cambios en el funcionamiento.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 12, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Lo que dice Chatovik es cierto. Se refiere al TL431, el zener programable que va con el opto.
> 
> Ese componente no se comprueba, ya que no te medirá como un transistor ni un semiconductor, cuando hay dudas, simplemente se cambia y se comprueba si hay cambios en el funcionamiento.


Ok muy bien lo cambiare amigo a ver qué sucede


----------



## Chatovik (Jul 21, 2020)

perdon
te dije pin "gate" y se llama reference.
esta misma se conecta a un division de tension con R altas generalmente, y deberia tener 2,5v respecto a masa.
Tambien vi que tuvistes problemas  con el ic oscilador del mosfet, fijate que reciba tension dentro de su rango ,,el ic.
esta ahi el problema-
los componentes perifericos que cambiastes que esten correctamente soldados.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Oct 1, 2020)

Que tal amigo mira verifique que estuvieran todos los componentes perfectamente soldados, el que si sinceramente no he cambiado el el tl431,lo cambiaré para ver este es la solución, ya que el día de hoy conecte de nuevo el TV encendió de nueva manera perfectamente y alcabo de 10 minutos se apagó, como si algún componente se calentará e hiciera que pasará este pprblema ,ya que al intentarla encender de nuevo enciende pero dura cada ves menos tiempo  pero de cualquier manera cambiara el tl431 que me comentan y veré qué sucede de cualquier manera alguna otra sugerencia que pudieran darme extra se los agradecería.


----------

